# TT Coupe rebuild & restore



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Well about 8 weeks ago I picked up a 2000 TT 180Q shell from AJ (MKIIIIvr28) in North Carolina. My good friend James (L33t A2) volunteered his pickup truck to go through the beating of driving a 2.5 ton load from North Carolina to NY. We bombed down to VA after work on a Friday night. Stayed in the blood hotel part 2. Picked the car up Saturday morning and were on the road again from 9pm Saturday to 9am Sunday morning. Drove straight through and even brought the car and trailer on the BQE cracked out on caffeine and candy. What a blast.

AJ bought the car to part it out. I wanted another TT and grabbed what was left as a restoration project. Thanks to the magic of the internet I found the previous owner, Chris, who did a timing belt, turbo kit, clutch kit, suspension, real terrible interior work and some other items to the car all at once. Only to find out his TB job was a few teeth off and he mashed all his exhaust valves into the pistons. He also committed a few sins like drilling holes in dashboards, creating a “false floor” out of pressure treated home depot wood, 1” wood screws, a staple gun, some kind of padding and a material that can only be described as crappy curtain/bed runner. Joyful. There was also the amazing home depot fuse box job…

It’s been on Instagram for the last 2 months as #projectwaltstatus

The cars goal is to be a reliable daily driver and be done by H20 2013. See you guys at the GTG

A huge thanks to James & Cheryl for helping me with 90% of this stuff and always bringing beer by

Also a big thanks to John P. on QW who supplied me with free oil/coolant lines for the turbo that were impossible to find.

Here are way too many pictures of some of the work done up until this point.


Original photos of the car from Chris: 










Lower right, terrible wiring job… 










The “False floor / battery relocate”…










Pictures from AJ’s place











Drivers seat needs some love:










All of the headliner needs love:











Leaving NC











Found some interesting places to live











9am back in my driveway:











I had finals for 2 weeks then finally yanked the thing apart











Discovered his brand new southbend stage 2 clutch I’ll be using with my 6 speed trans






































Took a commercial degreaser and power washer to the frame rails and fender wells before pushing it in the garage




















And we’re going to need a respray as well

Black roof it?











Got another set of KW V3’s. They are out for custom rebuild currently











Borrowed my cousins Ford Exploder and picked up a 15k mile 1.8T out of a 2000 Beetle. 20mm wrist pins and 9.3:1 compression IIRC. Also came with a hybrid oil pan too.










Popped it on Max’s engine stand I borrowed:










I have never seen cam journals this clean











Bought 20mm IE rods. Installed them with my friend Steve who has built a few motors











Cylinder walls look brand new










Fresh rods installed, piston rings compressed (Harbor Freight Racing Tools).










Snap on Torque wrench = fancier than HFR, sorry Jeff haha, Steve doing work:










Plastigauge’d witin spec










The assembly, notice they have coated skirts? Weird?










Small port head, dirty from the evil gasoline










Reassembly 




















So I have owned my TT since 2005 and bought it with 46k on it. The PO gave me maintenance records of the haldex service and I performed them religiously so I trust my rear end. So I pulled it all to swap over.










Of course, I needed to pull everything apart and por15 it























































The trans was done in black too











Ordered all the interior pieces I needed from Andrew (Carbide) @ AR Design in Colorado. Had them shipped on a small skid










Interior surgery day










I just threw this out:











Enter the potential dumb part of my project. Relentless V3 exhaust manifold. Of course some of it was not perfect so James had some fun filling my tool bench with metal










The exhaust ports are smaller than OEM exhaust ports, however, they are identical in size to the head’s exhaust ports – so no big deal. We gasket traced the flange and tried to match it a little




























Stock










Before modification relentless










All together now











James drilled and tapped my manifold for the water injection










Can’t even see it from the top











My 6spd was leaking from when the case was last split so I put a generous amount of RTV on it










Ed’s first and second gear fork rivet modification




























Injectors thanks to Adam (TTguy30)












Installed my Hertz speakers in, started wiring the car and need to get the amps installed still


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TT gtg. 2 weeks. My house. Ready set go!:laugh:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I approve of this message


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good Doug! Was nice to see the progress in person this weekend, hope your putting that antenna delete to good use :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> I approve of this message


James youre invited to come down with Doug if youre free. Also people need to comment on this so we can get to page 2 for faster page loads:laugh:
And Doug when you come down we can stop by my grandfathers shop and get a quote on fixing those seats if you want:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> James youre invited to come down with Doug if youre free. Also people need to comment on this so we can get to page 2 for faster page loads:laugh:
> And Doug when you come down we can stop by my grandfathers shop and get a quote on fixing those seats if you want:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Noah you can fly down. It's a long drive lol.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noah you can fly down. It's a long drive lol.


Its only a 5 and a half hour drive. 320 miles one way is not too bad. I will have to check the work schedule and see if I can get away for the weekend.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Its only a 5 and a half hour drive. 320 miles one way is not too bad. I will have to check the work schedule and see if I can get away for the weekend.


Looks like my TT will get finished then. Now someone will be there to finish when we get too drunk to understand each other


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Doug! Was nice to see the progress in person this weekend, hope your putting that antenna delete to good use :beer::beer::beer:


Photos to follow!




PLAYED TT said:


> Looks like my TT will get finished then. Now someone will be there to finish when we get too drunk to understand each other



Never too many :beer::beer::beer:'s to wrench!

Are you talking July 5th-7th weekend James?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Are you talking July 5th-7th weekend James?


I was aiming for that but thats assuming i get all the parts in time. I wont know for sure until I get all the parts in my hands...also you need to get this together so you can get down here lol. heading to the post office in a few:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

what an amazing amount of work man!

Keep it up!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIce work Doug. The Por15 looks like a great idea. Congrats on the clutch. Thats awesome. Great pic of the WM nozzles. Super stealth WM.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Glad to see you back in a TT Doug :thumbup: good score on the clutch, wish that happened to me


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

mmm POR15 bushings 

Awesome work! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Lookin good bud! Hope you prepped those parts before you PORed em...Veery important..It will peel if not.Ask me how I know..

From their site:WHAT IS THE “PROPER PREPARATION”?
If you are sandblasting, blow off the lose dust and apply directly over
the surface. On all other bare metal or rusted surfaces use the Marine
Clean and Metal Ready preps for proper adhesion. Metal Ready It is a
rust remover that leaves a zinc phosphate coating on base metal, the
perfect pre-primer for POR-15.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good Doug! Glad it is all starting to come together!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug did you find the PN for that hose?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I only used degreaser and a power washer with the 15' spray pattern nozzle.

James- didn't find the PN yet. I feel like I might have that hose floating around somewhere. Just trying to build up all the small parts that I'll need after the motor is in.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I can't find it either.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have ETKA, what part, I can look it up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> I have ETKA, what part, I can look it up.


Vagcat shows it but its not listed. It's the hose from the aux water pump to the tee


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Vagcat shows it but its not listed. It's the hose from the aux water pump to the tee


It's going to be specific to AMU or possibly BEA motor codes.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> It's going to be specific to AMU or possibly BEA motor codes.


Yeah is 225 specific for models with AC lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Updates from the last week.

Installed:
Flywheel
Clutch
Transmission
Wastegate (Thanks to Eric)
Oil lines (Adapter thanks to James F.)
Motor
Crossbrace
Fuel lines and filter
Driveshaft & all covers
Front & rear axles & hubs
BFI Stage 1 dogbone inserts
Brakes on all four corners
Bled brakes and clutch with ATE super blue

Oil return line adapter for hybrid pan:










Little trick to torque clutch










Flywheel installed:










Clutch installed:










Easiest way to install this trans:










Slide motor in, lower car down:










Motors in:










Relentless clearance:



















Fuel lines:










Another previous owner sin (along with cutting brake lines):

Lamp cord drilled through a support beam and wired into the fuel pump harness to power an aftermarket pump also the awesome bandana guard for the rubber lines that this guy decided were necessary.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lamp cords are frowned upon? Oops lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Keep up the good work Doug :thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooh jeez lamp cord -_- 
:beer: for your frustrations lol 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Lamp cord :what:


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Loving following this build thread, keep up the great work. What's your ETA for cranking her over?

On a technical note, does your TT get mad when it sees another TT with a red bandana on? This may be a west coast car. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Lamp cord :what:


Better than speaker wire I suppose








:laugh:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

bump lets get this to 2 pages already so i dont have to load pictures for an hour lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> bump lets get this to 2 pages already so i dont have to load pictures for an hour lol


X2


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

56k go get a cup of coffee.

You guys need faster Internet connections lol


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> 56k go get a cup of coffee.
> 
> You guys need faster Internet connections lol


Haha, was going to say the same exact thing! Nice progress so far Doug, and glad you will still be a active member of the community. Looking forward to see how this new project shakes out for you :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> 56k go get a cup of coffee.
> 
> You guys need faster Internet connections lol


Too bad I can only get 6MB speed at my house..  I'm not even in the country either. Canada connections suck when you're not in a major city.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> 56k go get a cup of coffee.
> 
> You guys need faster Internet connections lol


lol, lucky fastest available connection available at my house is 12.8k. Work on the other hand has all sorts of speed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Only 7k here


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Verizon fios: 50/25 Mbps.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

50/50 FIOS at home and 50/50 PIP at work - helps that I get to choose both. Download speeds of 6MB/sec and up on torrents at home is just awesome! 

When I made this thread I was thinking of the days where Vortex used to have thread titles to warn slow connection members, like:

56k go take a walk
56k go make a cup of coffee
56k take a nap
56k no way

Around the dawn of 1 megapixel pictures and broadband

and btw thanks for all the support guys :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to take some pics and make sure to upload 5mb and larger only to make yours slow too. If one suffers we all suffer!
Anywho are the rear subframe bolts different for 225 and 180 frames? I ordered ones vagcat said were for my car but they are longer and skinnier. If they fit yours lemme know and ill ship ya them


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Doug, got any more bolts for me to drill out and re tap?
When are you making the Mk2 project thread lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Keep the picts coming Doug! Looks great  :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> Doug, got any more bolts for me to drill out and re tap?
> When are you making the Mk2 project thread lol


When he decides to start pissing off the people in the MKII world:laugh:



My POS 570 AWHP GTI build.....




:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Page 2 needs bandwidth killing photos:

Put a bunch of the interior together on Wednesday night. Ran wires for the stereo too. Fixed the glovebox handle. Unfortunately like most TT's under the seats the carpet is dirty. I guess you won't see it with the seats in, it still bugs me though.





















Bilstein PSS9's came in the mail Friday












So James and me had lets take 3 cars apart in 90 degree heat day. B5 wheel bearings, his MK2 intercooler and the blue cars coilovers.












Today it finally hit the ground.






































There's still a lot of work to be done inside and out. I need to place an order for all the little parts I'm missing. If anyone reads this and wants to sell/donate  me their upper intercooler piping mounts or some piping I'd appreciate it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still closer than mine lol. For now


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Doug, what are you looking for in piping, IC mounts department? As I am now running a FMIC, not much need for the stock side mount setup unless I want to return to stock.... Not likely 

Let me know what your looking for and would be happy to support the cause if I can.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Did you try cleaning the carpets with a cleaning solution? I'm not sure a Bissell 'Little Green' could take all of that mess out but it would help:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Still closer than mine lol. For now


The question is will the TT or the B5 make it to our August 2nd PA beer festival...



Boulderhead said:


> Hey Doug, what are you looking for in piping, IC mounts department? As I am now running a FMIC, not much need for the stock side mount setup unless I want to return to stock.... Not likely
> 
> Let me know what your looking for and would be happy to support the cause if I can.


Thanks! I'm looking for the upper charge pipe mounting brackets and hold down clamps. The real unfortunate part is about a month before picking this project up I just threw all mine out that were in the basement :banghead: - I suspect your still using these with your FMIC, but if you're not let me know!



Neb said:


> Did you try cleaning the carpets with a cleaning solution? I'm not sure a Bissell 'Little Green' could take all of that mess out but it would help:



Going to give that a try before putting the seats back in!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Um one of them had better make it haha


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> The question is will the TT or the B5 make it to our August 2nd PA beer festival...


Would that be Musikfest? :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

drybar said:


> Would that be Musikfest? :beer:


Negative


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

drybar said:


> Would that be Musikfest? :beer:


Tried to go to that one year, ex's family was from Bethleham. It ended up raining the whole time unfortunately.

What weekend is it this year?


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Tried to go to that one year, ex's family was from Bethleham. It ended up raining the whole time unfortunately.
> 
> What weekend is it this year?


Fri 8/2 thru Sun 8/11. They switched it up last year -- half the fest is near the standard Main St areas, and the other half is down around Steel Stacks (Bethlehem Steel turned arts venue). Let me know when you're planning to come down :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Doug, 

That K04 setup showed up. It had a Red outlet hose to the cross valve cover pipe. 

Shoot me a shipping label and I will ship it out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

17 days Doug. You have 17 days


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Doug,
> 
> That K04 setup showed up. It had a Red outlet hose to the cross valve cover pipe.
> 
> Shoot me a shipping label and I will ship it out.


You're the man! Label will be in your inbox shortly. Also the B5 turbo arrived today thanks! Tonight is B5 surgery.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> You're the man! Label will be in your inbox shortly. Also the B5 turbo arrived today thanks! Tonight is B5 surgery.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Also the B5 turbo arrived today thanks! Tonight is B5 surgery.


Let me know how you make out! Long live the KO3 :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TT ran last night for the first time. Made a BS Maestro tune and it turned on and idled 100%. A couple of issues to sort out of course. First time I cranked the car over it lurched forward (gear lever in 1st and clutch to the floor with ebrake on). So I took it out of gear and knew there was a clutch/slave issue right there.

I have a brand new slave, I re-bleed it with my friend again. No luck.

After reviewing pictures from my thread here I'm pretty sure I put the disc in reversed :banghead: Lucky form me it's at a stage where pulling the motor should only take me 30-45 minutes or so. The whole job will still take a good night of work I bet.













Clutch disc PP side: 










Clutch disc FW side:










Installed (you can see red through the PP fingers:











Rookie mistake :banghead:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

You're the person with the most experience doing this kind of work besides a tech (at least that I know). If it can happen to you, it can happen to anyone! 

An extra hour to pull the engine/transmission back out shouldn't be too bad. Looks like you're almost done with the powertrain. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I've installed a disc backwards before. However, I drove on it for a month like that. Just have to rev match and shut it off at stop lights to get it back in 1st. :laugh:


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome, Congrats man! At least it's running. I just crossed the 500 mile mark on mine. Thanks again for selling me your block. I'm putting it to good use.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And the race is on...Will my car be ready first, or will yours...BTW you have 30 days. If the TT shows up you will have a good beer waiting for you...if not you get a 6 pack of natty ice :laugh::beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> And the race is on...Will my car be ready first, or will yours...BTW you have 30 days. If the TT shows up you will have a good beer waiting for you...if not you get a 6 pack of natty ice :laugh::beer:


Mine needs a little more than ball joints-- I think I deserve a natty 30 rack at least haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Mine needs a little more than ball joints-- I think I deserve a natty 30 rack at least haha


I've never seen anyone finish a natty 6 pack yet alone a 30....I hear the government replaced water boarding as a torture device with forced consumption of that junk :laugh: but seriously I'm rooting for this and it seems like every update is a big one so keep it up:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good Doug! Get the trans off and the clutch swapped.

James & Doug.. I look forward to seeing BOTH cars in Maryland. No need to torture anyone with cheap beer. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Phil[email protected] said:


> James & Doug.. I look forward to seeing BOTH cars in Maryland. No need to torture anyone with cheap beer. :laugh:


Very true Phil and they will both be there...:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Very true Phil and they will both be there...:beer:


First stop your house, Thursday night!




[email protected] said:


> Looking good Doug! Get the trans off and the clutch swapped.
> 
> James & Doug.. I look forward to seeing BOTH cars in Maryland. No need to torture anyone with cheap beer. :laugh:



As long as there's no salt on the cans this time :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> As long as there's no salt on the cans this time :laugh:


mmm salty cans


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> First stop your house, Thursday night!


Yessir:beer: 
Costco opens at 10 am...just saying we need copious amounts of eggs and meats again ha. Also I'm stopping in DE for liquor and beer. We can get a cold case when we check in to hold us over until the good stuff gets cold. Oh and Dogfish head for lunch or brewery tour this time? We gotta figure this **** out asap :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

So I'm too cheap to pay for paint. I'm vinyl wrapping using 3M 1080 Scotchbrite Matte White (S10 is the color code IIRC).

I've done small panels - the door, fender, side skirt by myself. The hood, hatch, roof and quarter panel I've had help for from some real good friends - James & Cheryl.

Cost was about $600 for all materials and the Vinyl. I got a 5' x 50' roll with was about $470 with tax, plus application squeegees, magnets, knife-less tape ($40 waste of money), a gallon of isopropyl alcohol and a package of harbor freight microfibers.

At this point we're about halfway done with the car. Averaging a panel a day because when you try to do two you loose patience and just mess it up. In a lot of the photos you'll see dirty hand prints. I haven't washed it yet as I'm waiting till the cars complete. This is a DIY and none of us have even applied a vinyl sticker before- let alone wrapped a car so nothings perfect.


We started with the hood. By chance it was one of the easiest panels... Gave us some confidence going forward.



















Roof next. This was a real pain in the ass because it's one big dome.



















Roof to windshield edge:










Trunk was next. Yet another pain in the ass. I didn't know how to do concave curves yet- now I do and might do it over.










Trim line by back window










I did the door next:










Handle area:










Handle:










Passenger fender, learned to do concave curves here. Also wrapped to the fenders edge under the hood:




















Next we got together and did the rear quarter panel and pillar as one piece - no seams anywhere on this car.










gas door trimmed in:










Majority of the passenger door is flawless- I just couldn't do the top that well. Again no seams- one piece of vinyl.











Sunday I wrapped a roof rail and the side skirt to finish off the passenger side of the car



















Passenger door opened (that's just some stray vinyl on the floor, not hanging from skirt haha











As it sits as of Sunday 10/13 (gas cap is not fully bolted on, drivers door is not closed)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Nice! Makes me miss my white car. :beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

so how much vinyl is required to do this to a tt?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Looks great Doug. Think you can do something like that with the driver side of my car?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good Douglas! 

I'm a sucker for white


----------



## Aseph (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks good how long did the wrap take you? I've never seen anyone diy this before...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great Doug! First white Plastidip on old black. Now white vinyl on this one. I think you should just look for white ones from here on out Seems like you guys are figuring it out good enough to do it for these guys now^ :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> so how much vinyl is required to do this to a tt?


I bought a 5 foot by 50 foot roll from Fellers. They had a local distribution center- you have to order over the phone though. I haven't finished the car and I get the feeling I'll need to pickup some more vinyl as I wasted about 8-9 feet by making a big mistake of trying to do a really large panel by myself before having folks over for the night.



4ceFed4 said:


> Looks great Doug. Think you can do something like that with the driver side of my car?


We're gonna do one better than that! Don't worry that beast will be back on the road quickly!



Aseph said:


> Looks good how long did the wrap take you? I've never seen anyone diy this before...


I've been taking my time. I had a professional quote at $1600-1800 not including materials and was told it would take 2 days. I started wrapping this in early September, but keep in mind it hasn't been a priority for me. I work on it here and there on the weekend.

Also you get quicker at it as you get more and more practice. You can start to see what heat does to the vinyl and when it has too much heat or too little to conform to a space. You start to understand where to start a panel to make the job easier - ect. It's all trial and error for me.




[email protected] said:


> Looking good Douglas!
> 
> I'm a sucker for white





PLAYED TT said:


> Looks great Doug! First white Plastidip on old black. Now white vinyl on this one. I think you should just look for white ones from here on out Seems like you guys are figuring it out good enough to do it for these guys now^ :beer:


Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow you are really making this look waaay too easy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But will it be done for me to see when I come up to visit? That is the question:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> But will it be done for me to see when I come up to visit? That is the question:beer:


Let's not get crazy here, locals first!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Let's not get crazy here, locals first!


Haha Max you had better be home so I can see you this time! I'm guessing theres no soccer in the fall tho


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow this looks awesome. Any chance you could do a step by step on one of the pieces just to help grasp the scope of the work involved?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> Wow this looks awesome. Any chance you could do a step by step on one of the pieces just to help grasp the scope of the work involved?


Thanks Ben!

I'll try to put together a DIY for the drivers door or fender.


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great:thumbup: in to see how you do the rear spolier, that piece has been the biggest deterrent for me to start a wrap project.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Thanks Ben!
> 
> I'll try to put together a DIY for the drivers door or fender.


Let me know when you're doing that. Maybe I can video you and make you a YouTube star in the process


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Great progress Doug:beer:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

where is progress?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> where is progress?


:thumbup:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I think the polar bear is hibernating this winter lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I forgot I had two build threads. Maybe I should merge them...

Updates shall flow faster than food poisoning as soon as I own a house with a garage :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doooglasss said:


> Updates shall flow faster than food poisoning as soon as I own a house with a garage :beer:


This seems reasonable :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice! Can't wait to see it. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Doooglasss said:


> I forgot I had two build threads. Maybe I should merge them...
> 
> Updates shall flow faster than food poisoning as soon as I own a house with a garage :beer:


:laugh:

TT house warming party? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow....talk about a transformation. Where's the car at (progress wise) nowadays? Would love to hear more about how things have gone on it.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I forgot how much history is here. In an attempt to merge build threads I'm going to cross post some stuff from my newer thread here.

If anyone still uses 56k, I'm sorry.

I was rush building this car for H2o 2013 kind of just for fun. Two weeks before H2o 2013 I got a DWI while out for my cousins bachelor party. :banghead:
Lost my license for a year and spent $8,670 to get out of said offense. If anybody is reading this- *pay for that $20 cab ride home.*

This project went to the wayside for a few months, but before garaging it I did drive it for about 20 miles and decided that I can't own a K04. I like going fast :laugh:

I already owned a FFE turbo kit with a Precision 5857. I've destroyed one motor and one car with that setup already so it was time to try again!

This all began in August 2014 and we rushed till the last day to get the car down to H2o, I also got my license back 2 days before leaving for H2o.



Pulled the old motor:





























Stripped down a motor I had laying around and sent it off to the machine shop for overbore, hone, deck, dip










Back from the machine shop










They also polished my FSI crank:












Parts for assembly:

CP 83mm 9.5:1 pistons
CP .180 wall tool steel wrist pins
IE 20mm Rods
FSI crank
IE press fit crank gear
IE manual timing belt kit
Lots of gaskets and BS
ARP Mains
ARP head studs
























































Primed & Painted the block











New oil squirters installed










Calico coated main bearings in & ARP studs threaded:










Piston, rings and rod assembly:



















Mains and rods assembled and torqued










Oil pump and IE crank gear on










Bottom end assembled



















ARP Studs










My AEB Head w/ Ferrea valvetrain installed












Turbo was sent to Precision for a rebuild with their gapless seals










Clutch was done by Marc @ Falcon Clutch in Deer Park, NY











Completely assembled




















Bought some fueling. USRT 1200CC injectors, Fuelab 41402 pump and some custom mounting thanks to home depot






































Adapted my 42DD cat-back to work with my v-banded downpipe










Installed a PLX gauge with modules for boost/vac, EGT, AFR


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Bought some Wistler Wheels 17x9 et20 IIRC, I think they are knockoffs of CCW's? I'm not big into wheels. I only got them to run meaty tires which I know everyone on this forum loves.



















On the way down to H2o my positive lead on the started came loose. It ended up creating a good smoke show behind me as it grounded itself to the starter. So we had to do some road side repairs.










Lucky for me, I had support (DeckManDubs & PlayedTT) who brought more tools and beers 











Long story short and as suspected Autozone sold us the wrong starte. It was swapped on the side of the road, but the starter did not engage the teeth on the flywheel. So we did one of the dumbest things I've participated in thus far. The fearless moderator of this forum drove the wrong way on the side of the road to roll start me in reverse. I drove from Delaware to the condo in Ocean City without turning the car off. Noah sourced me an OEM starter and we swapped it at the Condo.


We did make it down to H2o and back home again (somehow?)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Let me know if you want to replace that cat section...we now make our own v-bands in-house, and can fab up a full stainless cat-section for you, among other things. We've also been looking into reinventing our old 225 intercooler setup....let me know if you'd ever be interested in donating your car for a while. We'd certainly make it worth your while.

In other news: that motor build is insane. Absolutely love it!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking back on the jump starting idea....yeah not sure why I suggested it. Glad Flamm did the towing


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looking back on the jump starting idea....yeah not sure why I suggested it. Glad Flamm did the towing


Looking back on this....why do I look drunk:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looking back on this....why do I look drunk:laugh:


The better question is where your eyes closed when you spun the s10 around


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> The better question is where your eyes closed when you spun the s10 around


Listen the one time the truck actually had traction was that moment. Any other time it would have just spun around...and not almost into oncoming traffic:banghead:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Listen the one time the truck actually had traction was that moment. Any other time it would have just spun around...and not almost into oncoming traffic:banghead:


lol

Rallye the S10?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> lol
> 
> Rallye the S10?


Actually with the snow we got this morning yes lol. 


Doug how's the snow up there? Finally Quattro weather


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

we got a few inches of heavy slush up here and it really only stuck to the driveway lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> we got a few inches of heavy slush up here and it really only stuck to the driveway lol


We got about 6-7" and its supposed to snow again Sunday night lol. You guys have an odd weather pattern up there


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

wow, you guys sound like you got is worse than me. Total snow was like 2".


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug have you installed your new seats yet?opcorn:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug have you installed your new seats yet?opcorn:




New seats?!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> New seats?!


They were my living room seats for the past few months


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The pink naugahyde ones?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

17x9 Whistler KR1s?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

IIRC he's got Whistler wheels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> IIRC he's got Whistler wheels


Affirmative


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnzw_i4YmKk&t=0m45s


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

This heap of crap has been hibernating in my parents garage for the majority of the Winter. Was up there today and decided to charge the battery and run it. Lots of inspiration to get a solid tune and new suspension!

Undecided on suspension direction. Choices are:

1. Buy H&R RSS kit. Sell PSS9's. Install. Align. Done.

2. Keep PSS9's. Swap springs to match specs similar to the RSS kit. Pay local company to re-valve them. I don't know enough but if they weren't adjustable after the re-valve I'd be happier.

Any opinions? This is not a dedicated track car but it does make decent power and it is dangerous in its current state. Needs something slightly stiffer, doesn't have to maintain street comfort at all but has to be safe.


Advice on cleaning matte vinyl? I just bought a bunch of products from the chemical guys, but I'm afraid that the dirt has stained into the vinyl.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I would say option 1 for suspension. In regards to vinyl, I don't know enough about it. I presume most cleaners would work with lots of elbow grease and then wax/polish? :dunno:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I would go with option one as well. 

To me, knowing what I know about your preferences and use of the car, your needs are right in between the PSS/PSS9 and the RSS. The RSS are a little too hardcore for our crappy road, but the PSS are just too soft for you. I think you should have stayed with the RSS from before and just ran softer springs on them. Even if a bit overdamped, you would have enjoyed and felt safe with the performance aspect, but without the harshness on awful roads. Go back to the RSS and run softer springs on them, I guarantee that you'll never feel the need to switch again... even with your suspension ADD.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I would go with option one as well.
> 
> To me, knowing what I know about your preferences and use of the car, your needs are right in between the PSS/PSS9 and the RSS. The RSS are a little too hardcore for our crappy road, but the PSS are just too soft for you. I think you should have stayed with the RSS from before and just ran softer springs on them. Even if a bit overdamped, you would have enjoyed and felt safe with the performance aspect, but without the harshness on awful roads. Go back to the RSS and run softer springs on them, I guarantee that you'll never feel the need to switch again... even with your suspension ADD.


:laugh: Hey now, at least a case of suspension ADD is in search of something specific. Wheel ADD is subjective and just changing things to change things. :laugh: Doug wants softer RSS, I want stiffer. Think we could get even trade on two sets of Swift Springs?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I would say option one as well as they are close to what the old Ultra Lows were, which is good for rough roads and the occasional track day. As for cleaning the vinyl, have you talked to Kyle?


----------

